# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  دعوة لحضور حفل تخرجي

## shams spring

*الحمد لله الذي حقق الحلم الجميل
 بعد الصبر بعد السهر انهينا الدرب الطويل
 مبروك لنا ولأهلنا ولأوطاننا
 جينا وفي يدينا علم وبقلوبنا دين عظيم
 وفي عيوننا الفرح ارتسم
 الحمــــــــــــــــد لله الكريم.


 أتشرف بدعوتكم لحضور 

حفل تخرجي



 الاحد :1-7-2012 ~...~...~الساعة : 6:00 مساءا~...~...~


 فــــــــــــــي : الملعب البلـــدي ...اربد الحي الشرقي

 وحضوركم يزيدنـــا شرفـــا ^_^*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الف الف مبروكـ التخرج . . 
عقبال الوظيفه 
والدراسات العليا يا رب .

----------


## shams spring

*الله يبارك فيك يا رب 
وعقبال كل الي بتتمناه ... يسلمو كتير ^_^*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مبرووك حبيبتي التخرج وربي يهنيكِ ،،
ويبعثلكـ كل اللي تتمنيه*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ألف مبروك شمس 
الله يوفقك ومنها للأعلى 
هي البداية لتوصلي هدفك 
هلا رح تنطلفي إن شاء الله توصلي للي بدك ياه*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*مبارك يا شمس...*

----------


## &روان&

_الف الف مبروووووك يا شمس
وعقبال الدراسات العليا
وبتمنالك حياة جديدة وسعيدة بعد التخرج_

----------


## محمد العزام

مبارك التخرج وان شاء الله تكملي بمسيرتك التعليمية وتحصلي على الشهادات الاعلى منها 
الف مبروك مرة ثانية شمس

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

انشاء الله الف الف مبروك وعقبال الدراسات العليا يا رب
والله يعطيكي فرح الايام البيض ويبعد عنك النكد والزعل

----------


## mylife079

الف مبروووووووووووووووووك

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*الف مبرووووك التخرج يا شمس 
بتمنالك التوفيق من قلبي*

----------


## shams spring

*الله يبارك فيكم جميعا 
وعقبال عند يلي ما تخرجوا وان شاء الله بتخرجو على خير يا رب*

----------


## totoalharbi

88.jpeg
......................

----------


## shams spring

الله يبارك فيكي ~.~توتو ~.~ ان شاء الله بتحققي كل طموحاتك واحلامك يا رب ^_^

----------

